# Becca Cosmetics



## SagMaria (Feb 28, 2007)

This line looks so good and I've read good things about it.  Does anyone use?  Good products, bad products?  Good for sensitive skin?


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 28, 2007)

there's a thread on becca here:

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...ighlight=becca


----------



## SagMaria (Mar 15, 2007)

Umm not too helpful, I'm wanting more info and this thread doesn't have much...  

Do they have lots of great colour for fair skinned, blue eyed, light haired gals?  Whoever has tried products they liked or didn't like from this line post up!!!!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_there's a thread on becca here:

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...ighlight=becca_


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Mar 15, 2007)

With becca it's a hit or miss I think the foundations are horrible.I spent a quarter of an outing applying over and over again the foundation as it looked like dirt.I properly cleansed my face It was the product.The lipgloss has hardly little tint runs and smells like OM cinnmate *Simular to Car oil*
Becca Silky hydrating primer.This is the best primer for eyebrows on the market.I dont recommend anything else.I was tempted by this line and let down by everything but the Silky hydrating Primer.I only use this for my brows to shrink the pores before I apply my brow powder then I go over the shaved part with a little bit of concealer comes out looking fresh and beautiful...expecially brows.


----------



## SagMaria (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow, and I really though you couldn't go wrong with this line ... according to Blogdorf Goodman and the Beauty Addict...well good thing because their products are $$$...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IcesUltraGlam7* 

 
_With becca it's a hit or miss I think the foundations are horrible.I spent a quarter of an outing applying over and over again the foundation as it looked like dirt.I properly cleansed my face It was the product.The lipgloss has hardly little tint runs and smells like OM cinnmate *Simular to Car oil*
Becca Silky hydrating primer.This is the best primer for eyebrows on the market.I dont recommend anything else.I was tempted by this line and let down by everything but the Silky hydrating Primer.I only use this for my brows to shrink the pores before I apply my brow powder then I go over the shaved part with a little bit of concealer comes out looking fresh and beautiful...expecially brows._


----------



## becca (Mar 17, 2007)

The concealer is the best i've ever tried. SO many colours to choose from, everybody can find the PERFECT shade. (also for very light skins).

the concealer is splitted in 2 sides: one with normal covering power and one with high covering power. it stays all day and never looks cakey.

I also tied the cake eyeliner in bambi, but i didn't like it.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 17, 2008)

Bump!  Anyone else using or loving Becca?


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 24, 2021)

Bumping this very old thread for the news that the brand is ending in September.

https://www.temptalia.com/goodbye-becca-cosmetics/


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 24, 2021)

shellygrrl said:


> Bumping this very old thread for the news that the brand is ending in September.
> 
> https://www.temptalia.com/goodbye-becca-cosmetics/



This is really shocking. This makes me fear what other brands might follow.


----------

